# Help for Raw, Dry Hands from Over-Washing



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

I don't know about you but my hands have been raw, dry, irritated from washing them so much the past 2 mos.  I was using some lotion on them that did no good.  Then I tried using the _*aloe vera gel*_ I have on them and almost instantly I felt relief and they are looking better.


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

There are cotton gloves (and socks) you can buy to wear overnight while you sleep. Slather your hands with lotion (or whatever) and put on the gloves. I sometimes do that with my feet in summer when I wear sandals a lot.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> There are cotton gloves (and socks) you can buy to wear overnight while you sleep. Slather your hands with lotion (or whatever) and put on the gloves. I sometimes do that with my feet in summer when I wear sandals a lot.


Thanks for that tip.  The AG took care of my hands well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2020)

Glad the gel helped you Ruth.  I had an old bottle of it on the shelf for years and ended up throwing it out.  For me I used it on sunburn and irritated skin, but instead of helping it stung and made things worse, ended up each time having to rinse it off.  Coconut oil internally and externally is great for the skin, although externally it is greasy until completely absorbed.  I've been washing my hands a lot more often too, I just use Curel Ultra Healing cream on them, and that's been good enough for me.


----------



## Mister E (May 13, 2020)

I use coconut oil , does a good job .


----------



## Ronni (May 13, 2020)

I’m glad the Aloe gel helped you Ruthanne.

Unfortunately it does nothing for me. My hands tend to be very dry anyway, and in the winter they get so bad that the skin over the knuckles and around my nails can actually crack which is pretty painful, and I’ve been dealing with that since menopause.  Made considerably worse now with all the virus hand washing.

My two go-to products are Nivea Soft moisturizing lotion which I use throughout the day copiously. I have pots and tubes everywhere!  When it gets really bad I add to my routine slathering my hands with Jack Black industrial strength hand healer, and then wearing cotton gloves overnight to let it really soak in, sometimes applying an antibacterial
ointment to the worst cracks before I put the gloves on.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know about you but my hands have been raw, dry, irritated from washing them so much the past 2 mos.  I was using some lotion on them that did no good.  Then I tried using the _*aloe vera gel*_ I have on them and almost instantly I felt relief and they are looking better.
> 
> View attachment 104332


Ruthanne, my hands don't get sore despite being very dry, because if I wash them I use O'keefe's working hands cream on them...but if I spray them with sanitizer, I use  the sanitizer we made ourselves  using  2/3'rds isoporpyl gel, and 1/3 aloe vera gel, so it doesn't dry our hands out like straightforward sanitizer would...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Glad you found relif, Ruthanne.

While expensive, Thymes, hand lotion is the best I have ever used.

Another that I have yet to try that everyone raves about... Gardener's Hand Cream.

And lastly, Okeeff's Working Hands, which I have been told is the best.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Ruthanne, my hands don't get sore despite being very dry, because if I wash them I use O'keefe's working hands cream on them...but if I spray them with sanitizer, I use  the sanitizer we made ourselves  using  2/3'rds isoporpyl gel, and 1/3 aloe vera gel, so it doesn't dry our hands out like straightforward sanitizer would...


I make my hand sanitizer too the same way but I always or almost always wash my hands with liquid hand soap.  I'm afraid I wash my hands an awful lot and I'm not sure how much everyone else is washing them.  I've never heard of Okeefs either.  Thanks for your message hd.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I make my hand sanitizer too the same way but I always or almost always wash my hands with liquid hand soap.  I'm afraid I wash my hands an awful lot and I'm not sure how much everyone else is washing them.  I've never heard of Okeefs either.  Thanks for your message hd.


 yes I wash my hands a lot too... but I also go out quite often so I carry my little spray of Sanitiser with me, and use it after touching anything...  and therefore no need to worry about it drying out my hands..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I’m glad the Aloe gel helped you Ruthanne.
> 
> Unfortunately it does nothing for me. My hands tend to be very dry anyway, and in the winter they get so bad that the skin over the knuckles and around my nails can actually crack which is pretty painful, and I’ve been dealing with that since menopause.  Made considerably worse now with all the virus hand washing.
> 
> ...


Yes, my hands crack, too, and bleed a little bit.  Nivea is the lotion that didn't help my hands but I'm so glad it helps yours!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

Mister E said:


> I use coconut oil , does a good job .


@Mister E I have some coconut lotion, too, that I use on my face but I haven't tried it on my hands.  I may try it for overnight use.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad the gel helped you Ruth.  I had an old bottle of it on the shelf for years and ended up throwing it out.  For me I used it on sunburn and irritated skin, but instead of helping it stung and made things worse, ended up each time having to rinse it off.  Coconut oil internally and externally is great for the skin, although externally it is greasy until completely absorbed.  I've been washing my hands a lot more often too, I just use Curel Ultra Healing cream on them, and that's been good enough for me.


I've not tried Curel.  Sounds like a good cream!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Glad you found relif, Ruthanne.
> 
> While expensive, Thymes, hand lotion is the best I have ever used.
> 
> ...


Good to know @Aunt Marg


----------



## jujube (May 13, 2020)

I've been using burts bees coconut foot cream on my hands. Really sticky thick stuff but with a little effort it rubs in fine and works well.


----------



## Ronni (May 13, 2020)

jujube said:


> I've been using burts bees coconut foot cream on my hands. Really sticky thick stuff but with a little effort it rubs in fine and works well.


I love that stuff.... but for my feet!


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 13, 2020)

O’keeffe’s works like magic for me for both hands and feet...amazing stuff...


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

@Ruthanne 
I wondered if you are using the aloe gel from a plant, directly,
(since you pictured a beautiful one there )

OR, do you have a tube of store-bought of some type, that you are using and finding helpful?

My hands got so rough, from the extra hand washings, that one night I put Vaseline on them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> O’keeffe’s works like magic for me for both hands and feet...amazing stuff...


Really good to know.

I'm past the problematic season now, but over the course of winter my hands chap, dry, crack, bleed, and burn.


----------



## Marcella (May 28, 2020)

Plain old cheap Vaseline. Apply to hands/feet at night then cover with gloves/sox. You will be amazed in the morning!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Ruthanne
> I wondered if you are using the aloe gel from a plant, directly,
> (since you pictured a beautiful one there )
> 
> ...


I have CVS brand that also contains Vit E.  It healed my hands very quickly.  There was a little tingle I felt but no additional damage.  I thought about using vaseline--I know it's good for extreme dryness.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 28, 2020)

Stop washing them so much. Next...


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Have you seen any news, the past 3 months, @Gardenlover   ?

(It's good to see you , gardenlover )


----------



## Gardenlover (May 28, 2020)

Naw - I cut the cords months ago - too much bad mojo for me. I'm too busy living to worry about dying. Hell, if I could finally make it through Covid-19, only to meet death by being t-boned by some numbskull running a red light. Something is gonna get each of us, in my case it won't be fear.

And it is so very good to be seen.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Stop washing them so much. Next...


That is easier said than done when you have to go here and there and handle this and that!  Gotto wash them!


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I’m glad the Aloe gel helped you Ruthanne.
> 
> Unfortunately it does nothing for me. My hands tend to be very dry anyway, and in the winter they get so bad that the skin over the knuckles and around my nails can actually crack which is pretty painful, and I’ve been dealing with that since menopause.  Made considerably worse now with all the virus hand washing.
> 
> ...


Mine do that too. I use zinc ointment with hand lotion to fix that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 24, 2020)

It's good you discovered quick relief that really works.  A couple of years ago, my hands especially my thumbs were so dried out that they cracked and bled. It was my fault for not wanting to get my devices all greasy by applying lotion after washing my hands (which I do about 100 times a day). I have shea butter balm in the house so I started applying that and wearing gloves for a couple of hours each time. I also used my lotion which is so thick that when you turn the bottle upside down it won't pour out. (Nubian Heritage Mango Butter Lotion). It's really hard to do anything without thumbs! I will never mistreat my hands like that again.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know about you but my hands have been raw, dry, irritated from washing them so much the past 2 mos.  I was using some lotion on them that did no good.  Then I tried using the _*aloe vera gel*_ I have on them and almost instantly I felt relief and they are looking better.
> 
> View attachment 104332


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Mine do that too. I use zinc ointment with hand lotion to fix that.


o'keefs working hands and coconut oil one or both


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> o'keefs working hands and coconut oil one or both


I don't much care for the O'Keefs. It's a little too pasty.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 2, 2020)

I used to get dry hands during the winter when it was very dry in our area.  I'd also get them when I did a lot of dishes.  We started using Dr Bronner's pure castile soaps when I wash my hands and they are no longer dry.  I use regular dish soap when washing dishes but the castile soap seems to still protect my hands.


----------

